
The Geo-Museum of North African and Middle Eastern Jewish Life - samizdis
https://diarna.org/
======
samizdis
Article about the project, Smithsonian Magazine, June 2020:

[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/diarna-jewish-
sites-n...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/diarna-jewish-sites-not-
seen-generations-visit-from-home-180974875/)

